# 1Password



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the 1Password App for both my Touch and iPad.  Unfortunately, I do not own a MAC.  Does anyone know how I can copy all those passwords from one device (iTouch) to the other (iPad) via WiFi somehow or am I truly grasping at straws here?

Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.lifehacker.com/5524008/1password-beta-now-manages-your-passwords-on-windows-too

I have no knowledge, but this might help.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://m.lifehacker.com/5524008/1password-beta-now-manages-your-passwords-on-windows-too
> 
> I have no knowledge, but this might help.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I did go to the 1Password website and seems also I can sync using Dropbox, which I'm not familiar with, but I guess it's worth the effort. Better, certainly, than retyping all that info over again!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Dropbox is IMHO wonderful. I don't have to email things from work that I need to work on at home anymore. I haven't used it for 1Password but if their website says dropbox will work, go for it. It is free and I have found it to be bugfree. No problems with it in six months of use.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sem said:


> Dropbox is IMHO wonderful. I don't have to email things from work that I need to work on at home anymore. I haven't used it for 1Password but if their website says dropbox will work, go for it. It is free and I have found it to be bugfree. No problems with it in six months of use.


I wasn't clear, but I've used Dropbox to shift stuff between my phone and my desktop PC also.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Sem and Hooded Claw, thanks for the additional info.

I am a little confused even though I haven't even tried it yet    Am I downloading Dropbox to my PC or to one of my iThings or both?  The 1Password App is on both iThings, but the info is only in the iTouch and want to get it to the iPad.

Thanks!
Juanita


----------



## smmark (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Mac and discovered 1Password a few months ago. It's amazing how quickly it became an indispensable part of my workflow! I think there is a Windows beta??

I use Dropbox to sync the passwords, works flawlessly. Not sure how that would work on the iPhone etc.


----------

